# Dresden Staatskapelle plays Abba



## Guest (Oct 1, 2020)

I think this is a tourist exercise, but I do like the song thinking it one of Abba's best:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

That's a nice postcard from the orchestra. 

One observation: the Staatskappelle looks much better in tuxedos. 

Also, it's a shame the drummer is too far back, because he drops the beat a few times. I wish they would have had someone at the front, even a conducting student, beating time, because there are a few ragged places. But I'm sure most people won't notice.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2020)

Manxfeeder said:


> That's a nice postcard from the orchestra.
> 
> One observation: the Staatskappelle looks much better in tuxedos.
> 
> Also, it's a shame the drummer is too far back, because he drops the beat a few times. I wish they would have had someone at the front, even a conducting student, beating time, because there are a few ragged places. But I'm sure most people won't notice.


Yes, I did notice the problem of timing - especially between piano and orchestra. But you may be right and it was the fault of the drummer. All the same, the orchestra would definitely not be used to this repertoire at all. How I love that orchestra!!


----------

